# 1password sur Ipad air



## annapurna (9 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour 

J'ai un ipad avec le logiciel 1password.Je vous remercie d'avance de me donner une piste pour ma question.Ma question est sur 1password sur Ipad air.

 Dans le logiciel 1 password sur Ipad,comment modifier la durée du temps de verrouillage du logiciel par mot de passe.Je déverrouille 1password et je voudrais qu'il reste déverrouillé .(qu'il ne se Reverrouille pas immédiatement).Dans le but de ne pas retapé le mot de passe immédiatement.
Merci


----------



## Gwen (9 Janvier 2014)

Dans 1Password tu vas dans les paramètres (icône avec le rouage cranté). Puis Sécuritée et enfin tu peux modifier tout ça.

il faut surtout supprimer le verrouillage à la fermeture


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2014)

gwen a dit:


> il faut surtout supprimer le verrouillage à la fermeture


attention avec ca
car justement une des sécurités de 1P ( et d'autres du même genre) c'est de ne PAS laisser ouvert

laisser ouvert revient à laisser libre accès (aux divers comptes)  à tous les tapoteurs d'écran
(et c'est pas forcément annapurna qui tapote à un moment T)


----------



## Gwen (9 Janvier 2014)

Mais au bout de X minutes (que tu paramètres toi même), il se ferme tout de même. Donc, c'est pratique quand tu navigues entre applications.


----------

